# Cozy Hamster pouch



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

*A very cozy warm bed for your small pet. In a cream and purple design with a soft red fleece lineing. 
This item is hand made and can be machine washed. 
All new materials.

Size:6 inches by 4.5 inches.

Price: 2.00 pounds 
Delivery: 1.00 Second Class

Please pm if interested many thanks*


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Have you got any pictures??


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Heres this design hun, I also have this availible in other patterns also


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_How's he supposed to get in?_​


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

the red part is the opening it is like a little sleeping bag


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

aww thats really cute


----------

